# Pre-Orders at All Day Vapes



## YeOldeOke (27/11/21)

*Items can now be pre-ordered from this page:
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/coming-soon/*
There's more to be posted, check back every day!
*
ETA 10/12/2021

Lost Vape Cyborg Quest 100W Mod Kit with UB Pro Pod Tank



Lost Vape Cyborg Quest 100W Mod





Kizoku Techmod 80W TC Box Mod

*

*Hippovape B’Adapt Pro SBS 100W Box Mod*

*

*

*SXK Supbox Sevo70W Pod Mod Kit

*

*Geekvape S100 (Aegis Solo 2) Box Mod

*

*Nitecore SC4 6A Quick Charge Intelligent Battery Charger

*

*Hellvape Dead Rabbit R Tank Atomizer 6.5ml

*
Yes, we will have the coil kits as well.


*SMOK Morph Pod 40 Kit 2000mAh 3.7ml

*

*https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/coming-soon/*

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/11/21)

*Vapefly Brunhilde SBS 100W Mod*

*

*

*https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/coming-soon/*

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/11/21)

*Vapefly Manners Pod System Kit*

*

*


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/11/21)

*Vapefly Mime’s Masterful Toolbag*
*





*

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/11/21)

*Vapefly Mime’s Accessories Bag*
*


*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/11/21)

Voopoo Drag X Plus Professional 100W Mod Kit with TPP 2.0 Pod Tank 5.5ml
*Sold out!*




Voopoo Drag X Plus Professional 100W Mod





Voopoo Argus GT 160W Box Mod Kit with PnP Pod Tank





Voopoo Argus GT 160W Box Mod

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/11/21)

We continue with what's new on our website with the ETA 14/12 order.

Voopoo Drag X Pro 100W Pod Mod Kit




Voopoo Musket 120W Mod Kit with PnP Pod Tank


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/11/21)

Wotofo Profile PS Dual Mesh RDA Atomizer (28.5mm)







https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/coming-soon/


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/11/21)

Yachtvape Claymore RDA Atomizer


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/12/21)

ETA now 10/12 or earlier. 

Lots of out of stock items also being restocked.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/12/21)

Well the ETA is back at 15/12, unfortunately. But at least it's cleared customs so no more serious delays expected, maybe a day or three because of the couriers ineptitude.

We don't have the luxury of using the best couriers because of this stigma attached to vaping goods, and sky-high prices.


----------



## Paul33 (11/12/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> Yachtvape Claymore RDA Atomizer
> 
> View attachment 245180
> View attachment 245181


This one looks good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (11/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> This one looks good



meh


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/12/21)

*Vapefly Kriemhild II RMC Coil*

The Vapefly Kriemhild II RMC Coil for your Vapefly Brunhilde SBS Kit / Vapefly Kriemhild II Sub Ohm Tank / Vapefly Gunther Sub Ohm Tank

Each set contains:
1pc Kriemhild II RMC
1pc Coil rod
4pc Insulation ring
2pc Positive plate
4pc o-rings




*Vapefly Kriemhild II RMC Coil Wire & Cotton*

*

*

*Vapefly Kriemhild II RBA Coil
*




All the above compatible with Vapefly Brunhilde SBS Kit / Vapefly Kriemhild II Sub Ohm Tank / Vapefly Gunther Sub Ohm Tank

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/coming-soon/


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/12/21)

Unfortunately, ETA is now 21/12 due to delays at The Courier from Hell (We care, our telephone robot says so!)

We will get it off asap. Sorry about that. It's been in the warehouse since the 11th.


----------



## DavyH (15/12/21)

So wanted to show off at the Vape Meet.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/12/21)

@DavyH Sorry about that. I did my best even calling US HQ. That didn't work so well, just had a bot with American accent keep telling me to ask another question, she didn't understand what I was on about. 
At that point I thought it best to quit before a heart attack.

Can the meet be postponed? I'm sure the guys'n'gals will understand the pain and accommodate. They're a pretty nice bunch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DavyH (15/12/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> @DavyH Sorry about that. I did my best even calling US HQ. That didn't work so well, just had a bot with American accent keep telling me to ask another question, she didn't understand what I was on about.
> At that point I thought it best to quit before a heart attack.
> 
> Can the meet be postponed? I'm sure the guys'n'gals will understand the pain and accommodate. They're a pretty nice bunch.



Yes they are and I’m sure they would, but I’m afraid @vicTor would spontaneously combust!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (15/12/21)

DavyH said:


> Yes they are and I’m sure they would, but I’m afraid @vicTor would spontaneously combust!



unfortunately it's my birthday party, no delays, sorry man

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/12/21)

Sad to say this ETA is now unknown. Delays at customs, courier overload, public holidays has made this impossible to predict. Communications with customs and courier is, well, let's say not the best.

We apologize, we left what we considered a lot of leeway in the ETA, but this is worse than anything we've had by a country mile. The goods have been in country for more than 2 weeks.

Anyone that wants to cancel please let us know and we will issue a refund.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/12/21)

Well this lot has finally arrived!

It's too late to send out today, and we were not shipping tomorrow and Friday, but we will try to get these pre-orders off to you tomorrow so you can have them by Christmas, you've been very patient. Thanks for that!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/12/21)

All pre-orders for this shipment going off this morn thanks to @ADV-Des late night efforts and kind heart!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------

